# GNIIT assessed as negative



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

My wife got a negative assessment today from the ACS. We had submitted GNIT and other courseware certificates. But as a lot of you might know there is no transcript given by NITT. The assessment result has come with a wording like this.

"Your GNIIT from NIIT completed May 2011 could not be assessed due to lack of
information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual."

Also her Microsoft Technology Specialist certifications were not recognised:

Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed September 2008 has been
assessed as not recognised and therefore it does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the
policy manual.

It should be noted that the application never went to Stage 3 - meaning no additional document was requested.

For people who submitted GNIIT, what additional documentation did you submit for a successful assessment?


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

veera84 said:


> My wife got a negative assessment today from the ACS. We had submitted GNIT and other courseware certificates. But as a lot of you might know there is no transcript given by NITT. The assessment result has come with a wording like this.
> 
> "Your GNIIT from NIIT completed May 2011 could not be assessed due to lack of
> information/documentation and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual."
> ...


My DNIIT (lesser than GNIIT) was assessed as positive / AQF Diploma with Major in Computing.

Needless to say, your wife was refused because transcripts were not provided.

NIIT does provide transcripts. There's no way ACS can assess your skills without knowing individual subjects. 

What occupation did she apply for?


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

She applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Is it that now the only option is to submit a review with the transcripts from NIIT? (We will have to get this from NIIT in the first place).

Or will they provide positive assessment, if we request the assessment officer for few days to submit the transcript?

It is strange that my wife's case didnt go to stage 3 (being optimistic, the assessment officer could have asked for the transcripts).


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

veera84 said:


> She applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Is it that now the only option is to submit a review with the transcripts from NIIT? (We will have to get this from NIIT in the first place).
> 
> Or will they provide positive assessment, if we request the assessment officer for few days to submit the transcript?
> 
> It is strange that my wife's case didnt go to stage 3 (being optimistic, the assessment officer could have asked for the transcripts).


ACS rarely ask for any documents. they give assessment on the basis of available documents. you have to make sure that you have uploaded all the required documents.


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

@ chennaiite, did you specifically request for a transcript from NIIT before submitting to ACS? or they gave it along with the completion certificate?


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

veera84 said:


> She applied for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Is it that now the only option is to submit a review with the transcripts from NIIT? (We will have to get this from NIIT in the first place).
> 
> Or will they provide positive assessment, if we request the assessment officer for few days to submit the transcript?
> 
> It is strange that my wife's case didnt go to stage 3 (being optimistic, the assessment officer could have asked for the transcripts).


I'm just curious why were you waiting for assessing officer to get back to you for additional information. At several instances ACS has mentioned transcripts are required.

Anyway, here's what you should do.

1. Acquire transcripts from NIIT immediately.

2. You can lodge Review Application, in fact that's your only option. Once you get your transcripts, submit a Review application, go to the "Online Application Form" and use the “Linking to an 
Earlier Application” option.

You have to do this within 60 days.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

veera84 said:


> @ chennaiite, did you specifically request for a transcript from NIIT before submitting to ACS? or they gave it along with the completion certificate?


We were given transcripts after completion of each semester (examinations). 

FWIW, I completed my diploma back in 2002.


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

One question, even in the case of positive assessment, will GNIIT be considered equivalent to a Bachelor Degree?


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

I doubt. Because GNIIT is same as DNIIT except that it was 1 year of internship. Besides, NIIT doesnt have any degree courses, and ACS know that.

Note that getting skills assessed by ACS is one thing and claiming points for qualification is other. If ACS assess gniit as diploma, you can still claim points for degree provided you have one (DIBP will consider highest qualification for points)


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

She has a BA in English from Madras University. Can she claim points for that in EOI then? Should this be sent to VETAASSESS for assessment separately?

In fact, the assessment letter says thus:
Your Bachelor of Arts from University of Madras completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.


----------



## Chits (Aug 26, 2014)

I was a GNIITian and my ACS was positive for GNIIT. You need to get the transcripts. NIIT terms it as PPR document.


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

veera84 said:


> She has a BA in English from Madras University. Can she claim points for that in EOI then? Should this be sent to VETAASSESS for assessment separately?
> 
> In fact, the assessment letter says thus:
> Your Bachelor of Arts from University of Madras completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual.


See my PM


----------



## bondravi (Sep 9, 2014)

*This is useful info*

Glad to hear that GNIIT is considered. But will there be deduction of 5 years while calculating total work experience?
E.g. if GNIIT is completed on 2005, provided that there is no gap in employment, what will be the total no. of years of experience considered for skill assessment?


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

bondravi said:


> Glad to hear that GNIIT is considered. But will there be deduction of 5 years while are calculating total work experience?
> E.g. if GNIIT is completed on 2005, provided that there is no gap in employment, what will be the total no. of years of experience considered for skill assessment?


ACS deducted 6 years of my experience. That's a lot! Fortunately I had 11 years on me so was still comfortable.


----------



## veera84 (May 15, 2014)

*5 yrs for 3yr course and 6 yrs for 2 yr course*



bondravi said:


> Glad to hear that GNIIT is considered. But will there be deduction of 5 years while calculating total work experience?
> E.g. if GNIIT is completed on 2005, provided that there is no gap in employment, what will be the total no. of years of experience considered for skill assessment?


I think they would deduct 5 years for GNIIT, and 6 years for DNIIT. The assessor mentioned that you would need between 5- 6 years of ICT experience if you want a successful assessment with GNIIT. 

So putting that and chennaiite's case response together you can arrive at the same result as me (i mean my statement above).

All the best!


----------



## mohsin0621 (Feb 22, 2016)

chennaiite said:


> We were given transcripts after completion of each semester (examinations).
> 
> FWIW, I completed my diploma back in 2002.



Hi,

I have also done GNIIT and also have transcripts but they do not mention any subjects instead they have subject codes.

What to do in this case?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

mohsin0621 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also done GNIIT and also have transcripts but they do not mention any subjects instead they have subject codes.
> 
> What to do in this case?


hi, how did you approach NIIT and were they able to provide the Certificate n Transcripts? I did GNIIT in 1995-1999 4 semesters and 4th semester from different City. Never did 1 year job training so couldnt complete GNIIT but completed the entire 2 year study. I am in loss to find out to connect to NIIT for Certificate through small town from where I did NIIT.


----------

